# Cleaning Audi OEM mats



## Welsh Auditor (Jan 30, 2008)

My black mats were looking a bit grubby so I've just washed them off with soapy water and they hanging up on the washing line drying (the wife is out running).

Any tips on getting the 'blackness' back? I was thinking about Back to Black?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

i put my driver's one in the washing machine on a quick wash, brought it up great, not sure about the back to black wont it just make it slippy?


----------

